# Baker's Box, Heads Up



## The_Jackal_Of_Gnar (Dec 14, 2010)

There are obvious solutions to all of these problems. 
1. Pack Heat
2. Run the Put-in rapid and Paniman gorge at all water levels.
3. Also run the pothole drop 'cause if you don't you're a wuss.
4. Don't run any of it until Rectilean is flushed out.
5. Wear plaid so that the old man knows you mean business.
6. Go playboating.
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

My type of place


----------

